# Who Makes Who's Chainsaws?



## leeave96 (Feb 29, 2008)

Does Stihl make all of their chainsaws or do they farm out some models and have them labeled Stihl? What about Echo, Husqvarna and Poulan, etc.

Anyone know if the same model saws are sold with differnent names?

Just courious!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 29, 2008)

Stihl makes all their own saws.


----------



## kurtty (Feb 29, 2008)

think husqvarna and jonsered are both owned by a company called electrolux.
thats why all of their pro saws are exactly the same exept for the exterior plastic, handle bars and a couple other minor things. 2165=365 2171=372xp ect.
and doesn't poulan make husqvarnas low end stuff that you see in box stores?


----------



## huskydave (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes you are correct.


----------



## maccall (Mar 1, 2008)

You're in the neighborhood, but not spot on: Husqvarna, not Electrolux, owns Jonsered, Partner, Poulan, RedMax and the name of Mccullogh, at least in some parts of the world. They own other brands as well, but those are maybe not that well known in this context.

In short Electrolux does not own Husqvarna any longer, and Husqvarna now owns everything that Electrolux used to own within the ***-area.

Because Husqvarna own it the American Poulan factory has assembled several of the low-end step-in models for both Husqvarna and Jonsered. Partner has usually been rebranded Poulan's, but now they seem to get those from their Italian assembly operation.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Stihl makes all their own saws.



Yes, but they didn't allways......:jawdrop:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 1, 2008)

maccall said:


> You're in the neighborhood, but not spot on: Husqvarna, not Electrolux, owns Jonsered, Partner, Poulan, RedMax and the name of Mccullogh, at least in some parts of the world. They own other brands as well, but those are maybe not that well known in this context.
> 
> In short Electrolux does not own Husqvarna any longer, and Husqvarna now owns everything that Electrolux used to own within the ***-area.
> 
> Because Husqvarna own it the American Poulan factory has assembled several of the low-end step-in models for both Husqvarna and Jonsered. Partner has usually been rebranded Poulan's, but now they seem to get those from their Italian assembly operation.




That is as close as it gets, without going into too much detail.

The Italian factory used to be Mac Europe, as far as I know - and is where the "better" Partner saws are made (descendants of the 5000/500). The cheaper ones are rebadged Poulans.


----------



## MAG58 (Mar 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> That is as close as it gets, without going into too much detail.
> 
> The Italian factory used to be Mac Europe, as far as I know - and is where the "better" Partner saws are made (descendants of the 5000/500). The cheaper ones are rebadged Poulans.




More or less all parts to the descendants of the 5000/500 seems to be made in Sweden, and then the complete saws is put together in Italy






US Poulan (Partner/Mac)





Italian Mac (Partner)


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 1, 2008)

I think Dolmar and Makita are the same also.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 1, 2008)

what i dont understand why did they ever quit making them like the old types were all metal casings covers etc. 

its all plastic now it seems


----------



## jack-the-ripper (Mar 1, 2008)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> what i dont understand why did they ever quit making them like the old types were all metal casings covers etc.
> 
> its all plastic now it seems




Less weight would be my guess.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 2, 2008)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> what i dont understand why did they ever quit making them like the old types were all metal casings covers etc.
> 
> its all plastic now it seems


Yea, lighter, but also cheaper. Plastic technology has come a long way,
in terms of toughness, but I think it still is vulnerable to some heat deformation. I simply cannot relate in a positive way to a plastic crankcase housing.
Carbon fiber maybe, but that would be a bit pricey $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BrantSFGDS (Nov 7, 2015)

I picked up a Husqvarna 445 today at a pawn shop and another guy got a Jonsered 2245 at the same time and they are the same saw. The top cover and color were the only things different about them, lol.


----------



## redtractor (Nov 7, 2015)

teacherman said:


> Carbon fiber maybe, but that would be a bit pricey $$$$$$$$$$$


I can see it happening. The more it gets used in different items, becoming more of a normal thing in life, the price surely has to come down.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 8, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> That is as close as it gets, without going into too much detail.
> 
> The Italian factory used to be Mac Europe, as far as I know - and is where the "better" Partner saws are made (descendants of the 5000/500). The cheaper ones are rebadged Poulans.



I have to correct this, as it was brought to my attention.

As far as I know by now, the descendants of the 500/5000 were made (assembled) at the Husky factory in Sweden, not in Italy.

I don't know if the Italian factory is involved in making the current line of McCulloch homeowner saws - but suspect not...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 8, 2015)

BrantSFGDS said:


> I picked up a Husqvarna 445 today at a pawn shop and another guy got a Jonsered 2245 at the same time and they are the same saw. The top cover and color were the only things different about them, lol.



..... + handlebar angle.

As far as I know the McC 450 is based on that saw as well, but slightly detuned and cheaper made (at the Poulan factory?).


----------



## Jeff Lary (Nov 8, 2015)

MAG58 said:


> More or less all parts to the descendants of the 5000/500 seems to be made in Sweden, and then the complete saws is put together in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your pictures are not showing up at least for me? Also are Partners still being made in Europe? and if so is there a website where you can go to see them?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> your pictures are not showing up at least for me? Also are Partners still being made in Europe? and if so is there a website where you can go to see them?



The pics likely got lost in the 2013 software change. Partner saws have been discontinued, and replaced by the current McCulloch line.

MAG58 haven't posted here in several years, this is an old thread.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 8, 2015)

kurtty said:


> think husqvarna and jonsered are both owned by a company called electrolux.
> thats why all of their pro saws are exactly the same exept for the exterior plastic, handle bars and a couple other minor things. 2165=365 2171=372xp ect.
> and doesn't poulan make husqvarnas low end stuff that you see in box stores?



Electrolux owns Poulan as well. 

At the shop we have a couple Poulan Pro 415s and Jonsered (forget the model) and they are the same exact saws aside from color and stickers.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 8, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Electrolux owns Poulan as well.
> 
> At the shop we have a couple Poulan Pro 415s and Jonsered (forget the model) and they are the same exact saws aside from color and stickers.



Electrolux hasn't owned any chainsaw/*** brands since 2006 - all the brands and factories they used to own has been owned by Husky since then, and they have bought more - most notably Zenoah (mostly sold as Redmax in the US) and the World rights to the McCulloch brand name.

The Poulan Pro 415 was the early version of the Partner 660 (without the fully developed "Air Injection), and there were no 65cc Jonsered version. That model family was designed by Partner, but made at the Husky factory in Sweden. It started with the Partner P7700, that soon also was sold as the Jonsered 2077 and PP475. The full story of models is a rather long one - but there were no orange ones.


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/partner-p-7700-the-missing-link.19401/


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 8, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Electrolux hasn't owned any chainsaw/*** brands since 2006 - all the brands and factories they used to own has been owned by Husky since then, and they have bought more - most notably Zenoah (mostly sold as Redmax in the US) and the World rights to the McCulloch brand name.
> 
> The Poulan Pro 415 was the early version of the Partner 660, and there were no 65cc Jonsered version. That model family was designed by Partner, but made at the Husky factory in Sweden. It started with the Partner P7700, that soon also was sold as the Jonsered 2077 and PP475. The full story of models is a rather long one - but there were no orange ones.



Didn't know that. Have had plenty saws in with the Electrolux info on the label. Guess they were pre 2006.

Either way all the ownership changing on *** makes sourcing parts tough at times.

Could be it was a 475 on the bench, we have 3 415s, 1 455 and 1 475. I'm pretty sure it was a 415, but I'm not the expert on this stuff... I had a head injury ~6 years ago and it effected my memory pretty hard. Even if I read/learn something I normally remember bits and pieces at best.


----------

